# It's poetry time...



## urg (Mar 17, 2009)

as i reach toward the unsure reaction of a feral mind, eyes watch me intently

i touch the paw that has been merciless to so many

the trap turns with claws extending as the other paw follows in kind

there is no retreat and i am drawn towards the ever widening maw

and then the knowing caress of capable peaks of teeth

but not a mark or scratch from the gentle wild one

as our moment on the bridge passes


Mr B (aka the wild one) 4 months later


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to Cat Forum. I have a soft spot for all who help the ferals.


urg said:


> Mr B (aka the wild one) 4 months later


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice, welcome to cat forum. Mr B is beautiful!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a lovely cat you have. :luv


----------



## urg (Mar 17, 2009)

hi, 

thanks for the warm welcome. i'm sorry i haven't been able to reply earlier. mr b was a local neighborhood cat when i moved to my last place 2 years ago. my neighbor remembers seeing him around for at least a year. i was putting food out and started seeing him in the spring. nobody knew if he had a home. the next winter was hard on him and i fed him as best i could in winter with a warm plate on the porch and built a shelter from straw bales though i don't think he used it. he was thin, he has herpes and his eyes were red and goopy, his head hung down on one side and in the middle of winter he picked up some burrs on his back that eventually left him with a large bare spot. when the weather got warmer i saw him more and fed him well. he started hanging around a lot. when it was time to move in the fall i had already decided that if anyone owned him that they didn't deserve to and i was not going to leave him to fend through another winter. he always tried to play with my cats when we walked, so he seemed like there was a good chance he would integrate well. thankfully he had no serious communicable diseases. i still have to move slow around him though he is always ready for pets (he thinks they are really cool), likes to chase things, plays with my other cats, and snuggles bigtime at night in bed. it's nice to sleep with someone. it makes you feel safe. so this last winter when it was cold and snowy and windy. mr b was curled up on a warm cushion, with a full belly, surrounded by his family.

i can't save them all, but i saved one.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

urg said:


> ...so this last winter when it was cold and snowy and windy. mr b was curled up on a warm cushion, with a full belly, surrounded by his family.
> 
> i can't save them all, but i saved one.



:luv I think you're wonderful.


----------



## urg (Mar 17, 2009)

aw shucks  ...thanks


----------

